# '

## Sky

.

----------


## rasta-koy

,       ?
------------------
 ,       ,    , ...
------------------
  ,   , ,   , ,   2       ...  ...  ,          ,    , , ...
 ,      ,     , .. 2-,  - ,     ,       ...
, , ,  ,         ,    ...
     ,    .     ,     ,   3,14  >$1 000 000 000...   ,     :- ))
      ,       ?  ,    !!! ..   ,    , ? -   -.
... ,  ,      - ... ::trollface::

----------


## admin



----------

*rasta-koy*,     .
     ,    .
    .. "-"   ,  ,      .,     30-      .
..               
...    "",  "   "

----------


## rasta-koy

,   ,       ,    !
:  , ,     ,       ,      ,  ,   (      ).  ,  ,    Mersedes         2011 ,     ,        -   Mersedes -.         ...

----------

> ,   ,       ,    !
> ...

   ,          ,   ,    ""  )

----------


## admin

, ,          ,        "" .    -    ,      .      ,  ,     .   

> i i ,   ;    . i:    ii -  ,  ,    . i        i. i,  ,  i i -   ii    i, i  ,    i,  , i  ii, ,  i.  :
>          -  !  !
>    i,   ii   i,    :
>           -  i,   , -  i'    i  i ,   i.     . I i   i, i ,     ,- ,   .     ? '   i,     i.
>    i, i   ,     i - !   ?  , i ! i,   !
>  i i i,     i,      i .   ,  ,    , -     .   i,  .
>    i i i i:  i i i,    i i' i  i  ; i i ii  i  i  . i  i :  i i  i  .i i    i:   ! - i    ii;  ,   i i.
>   i, i i i  , :
>          - i  i i ! i.
> ...

   

> , i i ii,    ;      i, ,  ,    i . 
>     i ;        - i ,  i  ,  i,    i.    i: i  i , i   , i i  ,    , - i . i i, i i i ii,  i ! -  i i .  . i, i i ii.   i .   i  ,    ii.    , i i i  i;  i i i  i  i'.  i   ,  i  i i,   i  ,  i  . 
>    ii   i i ,    ,  i i i . i - i i:   i i;   i ii,  ,  i, i . , i i,  i , i   i. 
>   . i ii i,   i   i .  i i   -  i,  i i  i i .

----------


## admin

.................  

> ϳ      . - : ,  !    ,   ?    ,  :    ,    ,   ?     !     , ,     ! ĳ  ,   : , ! 
>     ,   .         ,    . ³       ,   ,          .   , ,  ,   .      .     !    .     ,    ,     . ϳ ,  .      ,       .    .  , 䳿    .      ,  ,   .

   

> ,   ,     .  .

   

> ,   ,      .             .

   

> i'ï i     ,  ,  i i ,   i, i ,   i.
>    ,   ï i ï  i ,      i   . i i    i ',  i i i.  i    i,         .

   

> i  i   i.    ,  i i .    i   i: i   ,   "" . i       i i  ,   - , , i, , .  i: i   ?  i  i i: " ?   - !" i .    ;  i -  i ,  -  i .   i i  , ,     i  i.   i    i.    .    :  i i. i i  i, i,  ii :    .      -   i    i, i  .  i i i,        i . i    i.  i   -  .    i i  i.    ,     .    i : i  i .

----------

> :  , ,     ,       ,      ,  ,   (      ).  ,  ,    Mersedes         2011 ,     ,        -   Mersedes -.         ...

    ,          .              "       "
..     )   

> , ,          ,        "" .    -    ,      .      ,  ,     .

   ,        ,    ,   .
  ,        " "   .  ` "  "         ,   ,   .
..    ""  "  " -      
...,               ?

----------


## JPM



----------


## Lera

> , ,          ,        "" .

  .   ?    

> .  ` "  "        ,   ,   .

    ""     ,      . 
      ""  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

     ,      .     .

----------

[QUOTE=rasta-koy;271033]   ,      .     .[/QUOTE **:       ]

----------


## admin

> .   ?

     ?   

> ""     ,      . 
>       ""  .

     ' ""    ,     '   ""  "",     .

----------


## Lera

> ?

      ? 
__  ?    - .

----------


## Sky

, !   -    . 
..      ,   ,    *. 
... ³ '  ᳺ.     , , '      32-33  46-47 .    .

----------


## rasta-koy

> '      32-33

   ,

----------


## Condor

> ..      ,   ,    *.

  .    IQ 67         ,              .          . ,     ,   .    -    "". : !     ! !   !     !   !
       -          10-12 ,    "     ,       :'("
  :    ,  "  "     , ,     .  .    ,     - .  "  ".        ...     "  ,     .  -!  !"

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,       :'(

  :- )))
----
 ,  !
--------------------------------------------------
 -,  ,        ,      ,         ,      !

----------


## Sky

,   -       .   -        .

----------


## Fenka

.

----------


## nickeler

*Fenka*,       ,   .  , ,    ,   .

----------


## Lera

> *Fenka*,       ,   .

         .         ,      .   

> , ,    ,   .

     , 10 .

----------


## nickeler

> , 10

    .

----------


## Fenka

,   .      ?

----------


## Sky

*Fenka*,   -  .

----------


## 23q

> ,   .      ?

  -0

----------


## Fenka

?

----------


## Sky

*Fenka*,  .    .  .

----------


## Sky

ᳺ

----------


## Sky

22  15:45     

> .     1932-1933 ,               . 
> -     ,     : 
> 21  
>  10:00                1932-1933 ; 
> 22  
>  10:00    -      . 
>  10:45            . 
>  15:45     ⳺          . 
>  16:15            . 
> ...

----------


## Sky

_ .     ᳺ _           30- 
.. ,      -⳺.  _ http://avr.org.ua/_               
http://np.pl.ua/2014/11/u-poltavi-vs...-holodomoru-2/ http://kolo.poltava.ua/novini-poltav...oru-23873.html

----------

